# New Blood Tests. Help! :/



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't been on here in a while. I started focusing on getting healthy and active and ended up with a stress fracture of my tibia. Anyway, I had new labs taken last week and she hasn't released all of the results to me yet but I'm concerned with the ones she released.
11/1/12
TSH: 0.65 (Range 0.35-3.3)
Free T4: 0.88 (Range 0.56-1.64)
4/16/13
TSH: 3.57 (Range 0.35-3.3)
Free T4: 0.68 (Range 0.56-1.64)

I had seemed to be almost maintaining for about 8 months before the last test in November. Could my jump in activity and then lack of activity cause this huge shift in TSH? I know it isn't the best indicator but without knowing my T3 results yet, I'm forced to guess here.

Also, my fasting glucose was higher than expected (96 with range of 70-99) and I'm wondering if I need to be careful with that. I'm working on losing weight but I'm concerned now that diabetes might be something I need to think about.

Any help is appreciated!

Edit: I should add that I'm currently taking 50 mcg Tirosint and 5 mcg Cytomel. I was switched from generic Levothyroxine to Tirosint back in February.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Anytime you change medications you need to be re-tested.

What dose of Levo were you on 50mcg?

If so, it looks like you need to increase your Tiroset dose.

Since you take Cytomel it is a good idea to have your FT-3 tested along with your FT-4.

Did you take your medication before the lab draw and were both lab draws taken around the same time of day.

I am so anal with my labs - only have them in the morning and never take my thyroid replacement before.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Anytime you change medications you need to be re-tested.
> 
> What dose of Levo were you on 50mcg?
> If so, it looks like you need to increase your Tiroset dose.
> ...


I switched doctors and the new doctor put me on Tirosint at the same doseage as the levo and said I didn't need to be retested yet. She wanted to run a bunch of other tests too so I had to do my blood work in the morning, fasting, which I don't normally do (but probably will from now on). It was the first time I had blood drawn without taking my meds in the morning but I didn't think it would be that much of a difference since they tell me it takes 6 weeks for things to adjust in your system.
I think she ran a Total T3, although I don't have the results yet. I asked her about a Free T3 and she said that she prefers the Total for a more accurate reading. Since it was my first time seeing her, I thought I'd give her the benefit of the doubt but my TSH skyrocketed and my T4 is about the same. My guess is that she'll up the dose of Tirosint when I see her in a few weeks but I'm frustrated that I've been telling her that I had all these hypo symptoms and she brushed them off.

It's a never-ending battle with endocrinologists. I tell them how I feel and they just look at my blood work and say that all of my symptoms are from being overweight. Now my TSH is out of range and I'm wondering if the nodule on my thyroid is to blame or if I've been undermedicated this whole time because I was taking my meds before blood tests. It's so annoying!


----------

